# Honda Civic rear wheel bearings



## kdh621 (Aug 12, 2007)

My 2000 Honda Civic recently started making a knocking noise when I make a left turn. The sound is coming from the rear passenger side tire, so I am thinking maybe it is time to replace the wheel bearings. The car has about 112,000 miles on it. I just wanted to get some info about what might be causing the noise before taking it to the mechanic. 
Thanks for any info!


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Welcome To TSF.

It could just need some greece on the bearings.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning Jaymie1989, your description certainly could be a wheel bearing problem, I seem to recall you have rear disk brakes on that machine, and any bearing looseness will cause odd noises, especially in turns, but before you get too involved check the wheel nuts are tight, loose nuts give that same effect.
(and also damage the axle studs and wheel when they chew into it.) 
Cheers, qldit.


----------

